# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Bojkotirate li? :)

## Thlaspi

Od ponedjeljka započinje tjedan obilježavanja bojkota N.e.s.t.l.e.a koji neprekinuto traje od 1988. godine.
N.e.s.t.l.e. je izdvojen za bojkot zbog loše marketinške prakse najviše u zemljama Trećeg svijeta a više možete pročitati u članku na portalu.
Možete se pridružiti akciji bojkota ne kupujući N.e.s.t.l.e. proizvode barem idući tjedan, a možete se uključiti i mijenjanjem avatara u postavkama (ponuđen vam je N.e.s.t.l.e. free)

----------


## Cubana

Nedostaje odgovor (uvijek imam istu zamjerku  :Grin: ) da, parcijalno.
Ne kupujem ništa N.estleovo u dućanu, ali znam popiti ness u kafiću.
Ako još i to izbacim, postajem N.estle free  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Ne, i smatram ovaj bojkot besmislenim i bezrazloznim.

----------


## lidać2

samo se pitam zasto je samo N ukljucen u bojkot jer ima tu jos hrpu toga sto nije "prikladno"...

i potpisujem deaedi...

----------


## MarijaP

Nest.le je jedini proizvodjac djecje hrane (prisutan na nasem trzistu) koji se odbio javno odreci koristenja gmo usjeva za potrebe hranjenja krava za dobivanje mlijeka za ad. 

Mislim da je to jako bitan podatak za sve koji su u dilemi sto odabrati. 

2008. sam to provjeravala i pratila. Podatak je iz tog vremena. Mislim da ih je who trazio taj podatak. Ne sjecam se tocno. I nije im to neodricanje naskodilo. Markentiski su nevjerojatno jaki. 

Ja ih vec godinama bojkotiram, tj. ne kupujem njihove proizvode.

Birtije ne racunam jer tamo nikad ne znas sta ces dobiti. Takodjer ne odbijam piti u gostima i sl. Nisam zaludjena time.   
To odbijanje utjece samo na moju soping listu.

----------


## klaudija

A ja ne mogu vjerovat koliko sam stvari koristila da uopće nisam znala da oni proizvode..

Inače ih bojkotiram već duže vrijeme.

----------


## MarijaP

Dok sam mogla, drzala sam se hrv proizvoda. 
Sad kupujem sta mogu platiti :Wink: 

inace, te megakompanije i holdinzi kakolisetoveczove ne mijenjaju nazive proizvoda niti njihovu ambalazu nakon preuzimanja. Npr Danone je bio vlasnik jedne 3 vrste ad, a nes. 2 iako to nije bilo naznaceno na kutijama. 
Tako je i sa svim prehrambenim proizvodima.

----------


## lidać2

ja inace N ne koristim jer nema nista sto mi se svida...
ova je tema tj.anketa opet jedna od onih u moru koje govori sto nevalja...
trebali bi skoro sve bojkotirati jer u svemu ima nesto sto nije ok...mah

----------


## Mima

Ne bojkotiram, bojkotirala sam N.e.s.t.l.e kao i svu silu drugih proizvođača godinama a onda mi je to sve skupa postalo besmisleno.

----------


## Cubana

Bilo bi mi teže bojkotirati nešto jeftino. N.estle mi nije nekakav problem  :Grin:

----------


## kinder

Ne bojkotiram, recimo da izbjegavam kad je god to moguće

----------


## apricot

bojkotiram do pretjerivanja (naučila i djecu)

----------


## apricot

> ja inace N ne koristim jer nema nista sto mi se svida...
> ova je tema tj.anketa opet jedna od onih u moru koje govori sto nevalja...
> trebali bi skoro sve bojkotirati jer u svemu ima nesto sto nije ok...mah


ako pogledaš podforum na kojemu se anketa nalazi, bit će ti jasno da se ovdje ne radi o bojkotu iz zdravstvenih, nego iz moralno-etičkih razloga.
neću se Thlaspi miješati u posao, vjerujem da će u nekom trenutku ona objasniti zašto bojkotiramo to N - smeće...

----------


## tua

evo ukratko zasto bojkotirati: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ2b99jxKW4

a ima i dokumentarac formula for disaster, pretuzno...

nemam ponudeni avatar, ali poruka je ista  :Smile:

----------


## lidać2

> ako pogledaš podforum na kojemu se anketa nalazi, bit će ti jasno da se ovdje ne radi o bojkotu iz zdravstvenih, nego iz moralno-etičkih razloga.
> neću se Thlaspi miješati u posao, vjerujem da će u nekom trenutku ona objasniti zašto bojkotiramo to N - smeće...


naravno radi dojenja...
nisam od onih koja ne doji svoje djete i daje to s**** ,moje djete trenutno ima 18mj i samo jednom sam dala ad i jos uvijek dojim...samo smatram da je sve puno "otrova" gdje god se okrenemo...

----------


## marta

Ne bojkotiramo mi N. zbog "otrova".

----------


## babyblue

> bojkotiram do pretjerivanja (naučila i djecu)


X

----------


## bfamily

ovisna sam o Nescafeu, toga se nemogu odreći

----------


## ani4

Ne bojkotiram, ali niti ne kupujem nista od njih, jer nemaju nista sto bi me ili me je zanimalo...

----------


## apricot

> ovisna sam o Nescafeu, toga se nemogu odreći


ma možeš, sigurna sam...

----------


## MarijaP

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nestlé_brands

jako ih je tesko bojkotirati jer ne pise na svakom proizvodu/brandu tko je vlasnik. A i vlasnici se cesto mijenjaju.

----------


## apricot

e, zato nas ima koji pratimo

----------


## Peterlin

Ne bojkotiram ali teško se mogu sjetiti što sam i kad njihovo kupila...djeci također.

Inače, mislim da ima još puno takvih proizvođača za koje se zna i za koje se ne zna.

----------


## MarijaP

Gore sam napisala da koriste gmo hranu u lancu proizvodnje ad-a. To, naravno, jos nije testirano i nema studija o utjecaju na odraslu osobu. Jos je prerano. Ali je za mene izuzetno nemoralno birati takav nacin proizvodnje i cekati 50 god da se vidi dali ima posljedica na zdravlje ili ne. 

Takodjer, svojim lako dostupnim i jeftinim mlijekom u prahu su dotukli poprilican broj pokusaja da se zene u Africi zaposle kao poljoprivrednici i da prodaju mlijeko sa svojih farmi. Bio je potresan dokumentarac na Reporterima. 
Nisu samo agresivni s ad-om.

----------


## Beti3

Sve je to OK, ali samo njihove hrane za enteralno hranjenje idu na recept.Npr.
http://www.oktal-pharma.hr/hr/zastupstva/proizvod/272/

A kad vam član obitelji dođe u situaciju da je to jedino što može jesti, onda ste zahvalni da postoji. I da ne morate skupo plaćati. I ne možete bojkotirati.
 Zašto samo njihove idu na recept, ne znam i to je isto pitanje koje treba postaviti.

----------


## zmaj

> Nedostaje odgovor (uvijek imam istu zamjerku ) da, parcijalno.
> Ne kupujem ništa N.estleovo u dućanu, ali znam popiti ness u kafiću.
> Ako još i to izbacim, postajem N.estle free


također  :Smile: 
konzumiram i poklonjene mi (kršitelj koda) proizvode, konkretno ness

----------


## MarijaP

Beti, mislim da se ovdje radi o dilemi naskvik ili krasexpres, neskafe ili jakobs. Ne o hrani koja sluzi kao lijek.

----------


## ana.m

E sad ovak, ja ne bojkotiram jer pijem nes....
Da li kupujem išta drugo od njih iskreno nemam pojma osim ako velikim slovima na tome ne piše N.estle! A tak nekaj ne sjećam se da sam kupila nedavno, osim nesa jelte...
Inače ne stignem pratiti kaj malim slovia piše na proizvodima, vidim ono veliko i cijenu i to je to. I kupim ono kaj mogu. I gledam da što prije izađem iz dućana.
J

----------


## mitovski

Trudim se izbjegavati kupovati njihove proizvode koji mi ni inače nisu nešto pretjerano zanimljivi, ali nisam došla do toga da groznjičavo čitam da slučajno neki proizvod oni ne proizvode. Dakle one proizvode koji su mi poznati kao njihovi izbjegavam.

----------


## BusyBee

Kad se Ema rodila, naletjela sam na neki tekst nakon kojeg sam se pocela raspitivati i informirati o N. Kako su se oni svugdje hvalili kako koriste GMO sirovine (i u djecjoj hrani), vec tada sam pocela izbjegavati sve sto je ocito bilo njihovo.
Par godina kasnije, pocela sam pratiti sve u cemu imaju prste i bojkotirati ih zbog izuzetno nemoralnih (a negdje i kriminalnih) postupaka u proizvodnji, distribuciji i promociji svojih proizvoda, osobito onih za najmladje.

Ne znam koliko svatko od nas moze utjecati na promjenu njihovog ponasanja, ako cemo svi odustati jer mislimo da je uzaludno i glupo, nikad se nista nece promijeniti. Ja se osobno osjecam dobro jer ih bojkotiram, svaki put kad zaobidjem njihov proizvod i uzmem alternativni, osjecam se kao da sam im svima pokazala srednji prst, a kad prenesem nekome poruku o tome zasto ih bojkotiram, osjecam se jos bolje (a tek kad netko prijedje na drugu kavu na moj poticaj ...  :Smile: ).
Ne osjecam se zakinuta ni u cemu, MM-u je malo krivo zbog majoneze, starijem djetetu ponekad zbog pahuljica i sl. ali nasli smo odlicne, u nekim stvarima cak i ukusnije zamjene (i puno jeftinije) i nitko ni za sto nije zakinut.

----------


## zmaj

osim nessa, ne znam što bi mi od njih falilo!!
ugl kupujemo hrvatsko ..  :Smile:

----------


## magriz

> osim nessa, ne znam što bi mi od njih falilo!!
> ugl kupujemo hrvatsko ..


ness je zadnja rupa na svirali. ono što bi mi falilo kod bojkota je kozmetika. a za neke jednostavno nisam našla adekvatnu zamjenu

----------


## Ripcord

Bez svega se može, osim bez nescafea (u mojoj obitelji)

----------


## zmaj

> Bez svega se može, osim bez nescafea (u mojoj obitelji)


a i to sam zamjenila... :/
samo jednom u cca 3god sam kupila nes
prešla sam na Franck nakon što sam prije cca 3god pročitala ovo o njima ...e da....
a njihov nes vanilija mi je ..................mmmmm

----------


## marijanada

izbjegavam ih uspješno u širokom luku
zbog svega gore navedenog

----------


## S2000

> Sve je to OK, ali samo njihove hrane za enteralno hranjenje idu na recept.Npr.
> http://www.oktal-pharma.hr/hr/zastupstva/proizvod/272/
> 
> A kad vam član obitelji dođe u situaciju da je to jedino što može jesti, onda ste zahvalni da postoji. I da ne morate skupo plaćati. I ne možete bojkotirati.
>  Zašto samo njihove idu na recept, ne znam i to je isto pitanje koje treba postaviti.



Ne kupujem nista za sto znam da je od N. 
No medutim za dijete sam dobila na recept nesto slicno ovome iz Betinog linka. Pitala sam ima li sto drugo slicno, rekli su da nema, da moramo to uzet. 
Tako da koristimo taj Nutren, no medjutim njega maleni bojkotira, haha.

----------


## ana.m

Evo pogledala sam listu njihovih brandova  našla još jedna proizvod koji koristim, a to je maggie. Onaj tekući začin...Drugo ništ.

----------


## Svea

Za još koju informaciju o tome zašto bojkotirati, pogledajte http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139&Tekst2ID=151&Show=2939
Bojkotiram ih. 

Neki dan na hokeju mi je mala prva otrčala do plišanog maskota zeca i zato dobila nagradu - (kršitelj koda) ruksak :D
A kak je mama bila "sreeeetna", a bogme i tata...

----------


## Thlaspi

mislim da neću napisati ništa više o tome zašto bojkotirati od onoga što su neke već navele iznad, ali evo još par razloga

- stručnjaci optužuju N. za neetično poslovanje poput:
promicanje AD pomoću varljivih i štetnih strategija koji krše Kod i ugrožavaju dojenčadkorištenje dobavljača koji krše ljudska prava (dječje ropstvo i sl.) ili ugrožavaju okoliškontrola i zloupotreba izvora pitke vode u Brazilu i SADupromicanje nezdrave hrane, osobito za malđu djecunepoštivanje sindikata radnika (svojih zaposlenika) i sl.itd.
   N. brani svoje neetično poslovanje korištenjem prijetvornog govora, poricanjem i obmanama....
pročitah to ovdje

Meni sve te N. žitarice ne zvuče ko nešto zdravo, ali kad to poznata glumica daje svom djetetu, mora da je izvrsno! Karikiram, ali kužite me, ne? :Grin: 

Nisam protiv da netko to daje svom djetetu, svatko je roditelj za sebe i svoje dijete, no živcira me što se reklamira pa ja moram svojoj djeci objašnjavati da NE vjeruju svemu što je na reklami... (Ajd ti to objasni djetetu od 4 godine, kad on baš hoće piti taj Kraš express jer ima žuti vlak!)

----------


## tua

kad si vec spomenula nasu glumicu bas mi je bljak od nje da je prihvatila tu reklamu, a istovremeno suraduje s unicefom, skroz mi je to nespojivo  :Unsure:

----------


## kahna

Bojkotiram
čak sam i kavu promjenila i sad mi je Jacobs miljama bolji od N  :Smile:

----------


## svinjica

Mi bojkotiramo N s velikom radoscu, al opet to nije nista posebno posto mi bojkotiramo sve i svasta. Mislim da je to u mojoj obitelji nasljedno, mama zna bojkotirati omiljeni prasak za ves kad proizvodjac pretjera s frekventnoscu reklama na telki  :Smile: 

Salu na stranu, za neke stvari se treba izboriti, a ako se neces boriti za svoju djecu, za koga ces onda? Nek izvole napisati na hranu sto se spada i gotovo. Nemam ja namjere pogadjati sta je tocno a sto nije, jednostavnije je zaobici cijelu policu.

----------


## svinjica

Mozda sam preosjetljiva i ponekad se previse inatim, ali ja sam se za svaku odluku o prehrani (i pelenama i nosenju) stalno morala prepirati sa ukucanima i sirom obitelji (jos uvijek to traje samo su malo popustili) i za to *krivim proizvodjace djecije hrane*, necu im oprostiti sto su mi brainwashali obitelj pa da mi je to zadnje.  :Cool:

----------


## SikaPika

> kad si vec spomenula nasu glumicu bas mi je bljak od nje da je prihvatila tu reklamu, a istovremeno suraduje s unicefom, skroz mi je to nespojivo


potpis, meni je to skroz jadno

inače u 90 posto slučajeva (osim kave - ne pijem, ali imam u kući, nekada nekom za poklon čokoladu, kekse - hrvatsko) uopće ne kupujemo robu koje bi mogao proizvesti N. ili bilo koji drugi proizvođač
kupujemo hranu koju onda sami pripremamo

----------


## BusyBee

> kad si vec spomenula nasu glumicu bas mi je bljak od nje da je prihvatila tu reklamu, a istovremeno suraduje s unicefom, skroz mi je to nespojivo


Ja ne znam je li mi gore sto je ona kao ambasadorica izreklamirala smece (i u tome ne znam sto mi je gore - da nema pojma koliko su N. losi i neeticni ili da ju je bas briga jer treba novac) ili UNICEF koji je propustio definirati za svoje ambasadore uvjete istupanja u javnosti koji se doticu ovakvih stvari.

----------


## Stijena

ja bojkotiram i nesvjesno
ovo mi je samo još jedan razlog
dosta važan

----------


## Thlaspi

OT: meni je Jacobs cronat gold najbolji  :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

Ne kupujem ništa njihovo, pijemo kraš ex., gledam etikete, odrekla sam se aftereighta teškom mukom, ne naručujem ness, ali u glavi mislim da ne bojkotiram. ne volim radikalnost,Ali očito sam u brigadi anti(kršitelj koda) brigadi.i očito bojkotiram.

----------


## mitovski

Ovo s našom glumicom mi je baš bezveze i baš sam se zabezeknula kad sam vidjela reklamu i ne kužim kako Unicef nije o tome vodio računa ili im je promaknulo. Pogledala sam proizvode koji su njihovi i mogu zaključiti da ništa ne koristim. Nekada sam pila samo N. kavu ali ni to već odavno ne pijem nego sam prešla na tursku, a mislila sam da nema šanse da se to ikada dogodi. 
Sada kada znam sve razloge svjesno ću ih izbjegavati.

----------


## litala

bojkotiram. svjesne odluke o kupovini su uvijek kontra njihovih proizvoda.

----------


## apricot

> potpis, meni je to skroz jadno
> 
> inače u 90 posto slučajeva (osim kave - ne pijem, ali imam u kući, nekada nekom za poklon čokoladu, kekse - hrvatsko) uopće ne kupujemo robu koje bi mogao proizvesti N. ili bilo koji drugi proizvođač
> kupujemo hranu koju onda sami pripremamo


oni su davno odmaknuli samo od proizvođača hrane
Loreal, Garnier, Vichy... sve je to njihovo

----------


## MarijaP

Da, ja nisam skuzila loreal i imam sampon. Vidjela sam sad na popisu. 

Proizvode i hranu za kucne ljubimce.

----------


## zmaj

ne kupujem ni njihovu kozmetiku
tškom mukom odustala nekon što sam, prije par god, pročitala info o N
doduše, što dobijem na poklon, ne bacim. imam jedu njihovu kremu....

inače, mogu vam reć da me ova saznanja sve više uzbude.. ma njih treba zbuksat a ne sam bojkotirat.

hvala na info.....

----------


## winnerica

> Bojkotiram
> čak sam i kavu promjenila i sad mi je Jacobs miljama bolji od N


Potpisujem za Jacobs kavu, i meni je bolja i prešla sam na nju. Inače ne bojkotiram, tu i tam se zaletimo s majonezom, od ostalih N. proizvoda mi uopće ništa nije atraktivno i ne koristimo ih uopće. Btw, Lidl mi ima i jeftinije i bolje pahuljice za djecu nego N.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Vjerojatno bojkotiram, ali posve nenamjerno :Grin:  jer nessicu ne pijem, te pahuljice ne kupujem, nemam pojma što to oni još proizvode, a da bi meni bilo nužno...

----------


## rahela

do sad nisam bojkotirala, a od svih onih proizvoda na redovnoj bazi kupujem samo dva - kavu i ne.quic
moram priznat da sam probala razne vrste kava, ali ova mi je ipak najfinija
ipak, ovaj tjedan definitivno se mogu toga odreći, a inače mogu početi kupovati Kraš-expres
još je samo jedan proizvod - ona fiiiiiiiiiiiina čokolada (after 8), koji sam povremeno kupovala

----------


## MarijaP

A kakva je to majoneza? Ja kupim Zvijezdu 2x godisnje. Nisam ni znala za n. majonezu.

----------


## Deaedi

> A kakva je to majoneza? Ja kupim Zvijezdu 2x godisnje. Nisam ni znala za n. majonezu.


Pa Thomy majoneza.

----------


## krumpiric

Isti su ko i svi drugi, i već sam tisuću puta rekla da svak tko živi na nivou na kojem živi prosječni Hrvat itekako iskorištava činjenicu da neki ljudi rade za kilo fažola mjesečno i da djeca u Africi umiru od gladi i bivaju testni pogon za lijekove.
I onaj tko kupuje N*stle, i onaj ko kupuje Iphone, i onaj ko kupuje patike bilo koje marke, i onaj tko kupuje u HMu, ma bilo šta i bilo di.

----------


## Mima

Mrvicu je drugačija stvar sa bojkotom (kršitelj koda)a jer ih se bojkotira prvenstveno radi postupaka u vezi sa reklamiranjem i raspačavanjem formule, a ne radi iskorištavanja jeftine radne snage, kršenja prava radnika itd itd. 
Što naravno ne znači da recimo Kraft foods ne bi jednako tako postupao da imaju neku poznatu formulu za bebe, a možda i imaju pa ja ne znam, GMO recimo definitivno koriste (zato je Jacobs tako fin valjda  :Grin: )

----------


## Beti3

> Isti su ko i svi drugi, i već sam tisuću puta rekla da svak tko živi na nivou na kojem živi prosječni Hrvat itekako iskorištava činjenicu da neki ljudi rade za kilo fažola mjesečno i da djeca u Africi umiru od gladi i bivaju testni pogon za lijekove.
> I onaj tko kupuje N*stle, i onaj ko kupuje Iphone, i onaj ko kupuje patike bilo koje marke, i onaj tko kupuje u HMu, ma bilo šta i bilo di.


veliki potpis

----------


## apricot

> Isti su ko i svi drugi, i već sam tisuću puta rekla da svak tko živi na nivou na kojem živi prosječni Hrvat itekako iskorištava činjenicu da neki ljudi rade za kilo fažola mjesečno i da djeca u Africi umiru od gladi i bivaju testni pogon za lijekove.
> I onaj tko kupuje N*stle, i onaj ko kupuje Iphone, i onaj ko kupuje patike bilo koje marke, i onaj tko kupuje u HMu, ma bilo šta i bilo di.


neko veče sam gledala neku emisiju u kojoj Bare treba odlučiti: Sanader ili Jadranka...
ma ne valja ni jedno, ali se on ipak odlučio za Sanadera
jer mu je ova druga ljigavija

e tako i meni taj N. i njemu slični
bojkotiram one za koje pouzdano znam što rade, za druge mogu nagađati.

i nisu svi otišli u Afriku, podijelili kutije i onda dopustili da od gladi umre stotine tisuća djece.
nisu i gotovo!

----------


## Beti3

Znači želiš reći da je ne stle kriv da je u Africi umrlo stotine tisuća djece?! I nitko drugi nije kriv? I ništa drugo? Ni siromaštvo, ni potpuni nedostatak obrazovanja u velikom dijelu, ni suša, ni ratovi

I molim te da se ne naljutiš na moje riječi, nisam do jučer znala ništa o ovome, ni o bojkotiranju. Naravno da sam išle pročitati, ali moj razum ne može prihvatiti samo jednog krivca,

----------


## krumpiric

aha.

----------


## krumpiric

Ja sam se nagledala i načula dovoljno toga o Nes., ne treba mi edukacija.
Meni je to totalna iluzija. gledam bojkote i prosvjede protiv korporacija, ne samo u ovom kontekstu nego općenito. A svi ljudi prosvjeduju i ajfonima slikaju prosvjede. Mali Kinezi ih spajaju za 20lipa tjedno.
Ne postoji otvoreno tržište, liberalizam niti poštenje. Vi(mi) živimo dobro (o, da, mi SVI koji možemo kupit HM smo 10ak posto najbogatijeg dijela svijeta) zato jer netko tamo u Africi stvara biznis od 25 eura mikrokredita, pa posljedično ostane bez hrane i vode. I da, apsolutno ne vjerujem u razliku između N. i bilo koga drugog. MOžda sam u neko doba vjerovala da je netko dobro platio ANTINES. propagandu. 
Uvjerena sam da je to ipak malo viša sfera od čistog očitog.

----------


## kahna

> OT: meni je Jacobs cronat gold najbolji


Potpis

----------


## krumpiric

btw, kraft je dobar dio biznisa prodao ovima :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Ja sam se nagledala i načula dovoljno toga o Nes., ne treba mi edukacija.
> Meni je to totalna iluzija. gledam bojkote i prosvjede protiv korporacija, ne samo u ovom kontekstu nego općenito. A svi ljudi prosvjeduju i ajfonima slikaju prosvjede. Mali Kinezi ih spajaju za 20lipa tjedno.
> Ne postoji otvoreno tržište, liberalizam niti poštenje. Vi(mi) živimo dobro (o, da, mi SVI koji možemo kupit HM smo 10ak posto najbogatijeg dijela svijeta) zato jer netko tamo u Africi stvara biznis od 25 eura mikrokredita, pa posljedično ostane bez hrane i vode. I da, apsolutno ne vjerujem u razliku između N. i bilo koga drugog. MOžda sam u neko doba vjerovala da je netko dobro platio ANTINES. propagandu. 
> Uvjerena sam da je to ipak malo viša sfera od čistog očitog.


ako zanemarim zadnje dvije rečenice, onda te pitam: želiš li reći da smo svi mi koji imamo što za pojesti, popiti, odjenuti se... imamo bijelu tehniku, automobile... a "usudimo se" bojkotirati - zapravo licemjeri?
uopće se ne osjećam krivom zbog svega toga, niti osjećam da bih se trebala većine toga odreći u korist onih koji nemaju ništa. ne vjerujem u takvu vrstu socijalne pravednosti.

i nemam iphone.
niti išta što pičinje sa i...
ali i da imam, to bi bila stvar sreće
jer sam rođena ogdje, a ne na Rogu, npr.

----------


## krumpiric

Ne, proučavanje licemjerja mi nije zanimljivo.
ništa što mi imamo nije stvar sreće, to je stvar žrtvovanja onih koji nemaju.

----------


## krumpiric

nego, ovo što pričam isključivo se svodi na to da sam vrlo sigurna da svi proizvođači na istoj razini profita rade slične i gore stvari.
i nebi se čudila da im jako odgovara ovaj n.free week.
Da se odreknemo nike-a, sigurno bi profitirao adidas, a onda bi se uvjerili da jednakih pola centa dobiju i djeca koja šiju adidas.

----------


## BusyBee

> Znači želiš reći da je ne stle kriv da je u Africi umrlo stotine tisuća djece?!


Naravno da nisu samo oni krivi.
Ali oni su jedini proizvodjac mlijecne formule koji su imali placene "medicinske djelatnike" koji su prali mozgove jadnih zena da je bolje hraniti djecu formulom i dijelili sakom i kapom prvih x kutija i zeznuli dojenje tisuca i tisuca zena. Pootrovali sljedecih tisuca i tisuca djece jer su im majke radile adaptirano jedinom vodom (oneciscenom) koju su imale i glavni su krivac za tisuce i tisuce djece koja su umrla od malnutricije jer su majke na kraju morale kupovati mlijeko pa su ga, jer je preskupo, razrjedjivale i ime stetile djeci.

----------


## apricot

> ništa što mi imamo nije stvar sreće, to je stvar žrtvovanja onih koji nemaju.


pretjeruješ  :Kiss:

----------


## krumpiric

mdaj, okej.  :Smile: 
ja ne mislim da netko, tko je počeo od nule, ko npr. mi, toliko vrijedi da u radnom vijeku može zaraditi stan, auto, hranu, odjeću, režije, toplo, povremeno putovanje. Dakle, samo svojim radom.
Osoba jednake inteligencije i na istoj ljestvici prosjeka u Africi ne može u radnom vijeku zaraditi niti dovoljno da preživi.


Mi imamo npr. odjeću jer je jeftina. A jeftina je jer ju netko jeftino proizvodi, jer se ovi između sigurno nisu odrekli svojega profita-ama upravo suprotno :Smile: 
Nama je npr. Galeb rublje skupo, a Galeb nema veliki profit, iako žene imaju minimalac. Jer je hrvatski minimalac nenormalna količina para za jedan Nike.
Dakle, mi imamo HM gaće, upola jeftinije od Galebovih, samo zato jer se šiju za džaba. Jer netko nema ništa.
A Nike, HM, netko treći-onda tek ima para, budući da nas _jelte_ i jedne i druge :Smile: 


da, mi živimo na račun onih koji nemaju, jer ne vrijedimo toliko da bi imali. Naša država nema resurse i nemamo dovoljno primarnih posjeda i sposobnosti da bi toliko ugodno živjeli.

----------


## krumpiric

Da ne počnem priču o tehnici, lijekovima, itd.

----------


## apricot

dakle, sretna sam što sam rođena ovdje, gdje u svome životnome vijeku mogu sve to zaraditi.

kokoš ili jaje?

----------


## BusyBee

Ja nisam dovoljno bogata da iz upotrebe izbacim sve proizvode koji su neeticni (po nekim mojim standardima i u okvirima onog sto mene zanima od proizvoda). Na zalost. Ali, prihvatila sam to i svojim (ne)trosenjem i (ne)kupovanjem i biranjem fair trade i lokalnih proizvoda gdje mogu, izrazavam svoj stav.

Ima i jadnijih od nas (nesretnih po mjestu i okolnostima rodjenja), ali ima i debelo sretnijih. 
Da bi se nesto doista bitno i vidljivo pokrenulo, oni "sretniji" od nas bi trebali zavrtiti kolo. Do tada i bilo kada, jedino sto ja mogu napraviti jest zivjeti prema vlastitim moralnim nacelima, u skladu s vlastitim mogucnostima. Voljela bih da mogu napraviti vise (kupovati vise fair trade proizvoda, npr. ili bojkotirati sve sto je proizvedeno od djece), ali bas zato sto sam rodjena gdje jesam i sto imam dovoljno da mogu glumiti da zivim normalno (jer imam vlastiti krov nad glavom), dzaba mi je sto sam osvijestena jer mogu napraviti samo toliko koliko i radim (po nekima to je premalo pa zato uzaludno i glupa sam sto i to radim... tako ja to iscitavam). Ali mi saznanje da je to sto radim kapljicica u moru onoga sto treba promijeniti, nije razlog da ne radim ni toliko malo.

----------


## n.grace

> Meni je to totalna iluzija. gledam bojkote i prosvjede protiv korporacija, ne samo u ovom kontekstu nego općenito. A svi ljudi prosvjeduju i ajfonima slikaju prosvjede. Mali Kinezi ih spajaju za 20lipa tjedno.
> Ne postoji otvoreno tržište, liberalizam niti poštenje. Vi(mi) živimo dobro (o, da, mi SVI koji možemo kupit HM smo 10ak posto najbogatijeg dijela svijeta) zato jer netko tamo u Africi stvara biznis od 25 eura mikrokredita, pa posljedično ostane bez hrane i vode. I da, apsolutno ne vjerujem u razliku između N. i bilo koga drugog. MOžda sam u neko doba vjerovala da je netko dobro platio ANTINES. propagandu. 
> Uvjerena sam da je to ipak malo viša sfera od čistog očitog.


X

----------


## tira

to je ona priča o vrapcu koji je legao na ledja i dignuo noge u zrak jer je čuo da se velika kugla približava zemlji...tj. il nešto pokušavaš napraviti..kako znaš i koliko možeš...(uvijek možeš bolje)...ili sjediš i filozofiraš  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

> to je ona priča o vrapcu koji je legao na ledja i dignuo noge u zrak jer je čuo da se velika kugla približava zemlji...tj. il nešto pokušavaš napraviti..kako znaš i koliko možeš...(uvijek možeš bolje)...ili sjediš i filozofiraš


mda, napraviti znači odreći se, ne znači zamijeniti ness jacobsom, jelda?
to me podsjeća situaciju kad na vjerske postove-pojedeš zubaca lešo, da ne jedeš meso  :Cool:

----------


## krumpiric

busybee, mislim da ti radiš dovoljno i puno unutar svojih mogućnosti, i da, vjerujem da "mala skupina ljudi mijenja svijet"-puno još tih prozvanih iluzija posjedujem.
 Samo se referiram na konkretnu priču o nessu. A valjda imam pravo na to mišljenje. Npr. ja mislim da su iz ove priče profitirali Hxxx i Jacobs, a ne smatram da se oni koriste blažim metodama.
I uopće ne sumnjam da su Ness koristili ove odurne metode-jesu, samo ne mislim da se odabirom drugog masovnog proizvođača ikako mijenja svijet. Eto to.

----------


## Cubana

Zato ja pijem Sungu  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Mi ne kupujemo ni thomy ni zvijezdu...Mia kupujemo neku susjednu... :Grin:

----------


## tira

Ja ne pijem ni jednu. 
Ne želim da me samo principi razlikuju od gotovana-ignoranata, pa ja kupujem nes zato "što su oni svi isti", a drugi kupuju "jer im je ona fakat najfinija (a jelte, i brzo je gotova)"... jer se ne želim razlikovati po svojim misaonim procesima, već po onom što radim/ne radim

----------


## thaia28

mi ne bojktorimao (kršitelj koda). Ali zato imamo mjesečni trajni nalog za pomoć djeci u Africi.

----------


## Stijena

> Npr. ja mislim da su iz ove priče profitirali Hxxx i Jacobs, a ne smatram da se oni koriste blažim metodama.
> I uopće ne sumnjam da su Ness koristili ove odurne metode-jesu, samo ne mislim da se odabirom drugog masovnog proizvođača ikako mijenja svijet. Eto to.


Možda to i jest tako, ali što je s onim kupujmo hrvatsko, na primjer? bar dok još sve nije propalo, ovo nam je možda i jedinstvena prilika
postoji niz drugih proizvođača instant kave, žitarica (ne ulazim u prehrambenu vrijednost, samo komentiram u ovom kontekstu) ili kozmetike osim ovih navedenih, a čisto sumnjam da u francku ili podravci rade mali afrikanci  :Grin: 
ni na cijeni nisam baš primijetila tu nekakvu nisku cijenu rada, budući da su mahom skuplji od naših ?!
a kvaliteta, ako nije ista, naša može biti jedino bolja budući da se ne radi o toliko masovnoj proizvodnji....ne govorim o ukusima o kojima se ne raspravlja, nekom će N uvijek biti najfiniji, nego o porijeklu sirovina itd....

uostalom, neku se argumentiranu akciju može podržati ili jednostavno ne, svatko u tome vidi svoj smisao

----------


## zmaj

> Ali mi saznanje da je to sto radim kapljicica u moru onoga sto treba promijeniti, nije razlog da ne radim ni toliko malo.


sviđa mi se  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Hxxx i Jacobs, a ne smatram da se oni koriste blažim metodama.


u mom slučaju je profitirao Franck
kak oni stoje s etikom??, zna li ko...

evo, čak je i moja prijateljica nesvjesno bojkotirala N  :Smile: 
često, kad nam dolazi, donosi nes, a ovaj put po prvi puta, i to u tjednu bojkota, donijela Franck  :Laughing:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Mrvicu je drugačija stvar sa bojkotom (kršitelj koda)a jer ih se bojkotira prvenstveno radi postupaka u vezi sa reklamiranjem i raspačavanjem formule, a ne radi iskorištavanja jeftine radne snage, kršenja prava radnika itd itd. 
> Što naravno ne znači da recimo Kraft foods ne bi jednako tako postupao da imaju neku poznatu formulu za bebe, a možda i imaju pa ja ne znam, GMO recimo definitivno koriste (zato je Jacobs tako fin valjda )


u svakom slučaju se i njih bojkotira  :Grin: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boyco...s/299089030935

a jedan od statusa kaže: "The shops are full of Christmas Milka - or should it be Mucka? Resist those sweet-tooth cravings and stay strong - No Kraft for Christmas."

mislim ono... Milka, pobogu
koga briga za instant kavu  :Grin: 

tako da, slažem se s krumpi, n.e.s.t.l.e nije ni bolji ni lošiji od drugih

i ne kažem to zato što bez njih ne mogu živjeti, jer po ovom popisu proizvoda čini se da koristim samo vichy
nego zato što zbog svake svjetske megakompanije neka djeca negdje pate
zbog (kršitelj koda)a su to bila afrička, zbog krafta su južnoafrička, zbog najka su kineska
i za razliku od vas koji bojkotirate, ja mislim da to ne donosi nikakve rezultate i ne pomaže nikome osim suparničkih kompanija

----------


## cvijeta73

:

----------


## apricot

> :


sad me baš zanima što je to Cvijeta obrisala.
mora da je bilo gadno!

----------


## Davor

Bojkotiram. Obzirom na sve raskošniju mogućnost izbora uglavnom biram lokalne proizvođače.

----------


## Peterlin

> Zato ja pijem Sungu


I ja kad ne pijem franckovu, ali nisam sigurna da to danas više ima bilo kakve veze (mislim time reći da zapravo ne znamo ni što se od hrvatskih marki zaista proizvodi ovdje).

----------


## Stijena

> I ja kad ne pijem franckovu, ali nisam sigurna da to danas više ima bilo kakve veze (mislim time reći da zapravo ne znamo ni što se od hrvatskih marki zaista proizvodi ovdje).


definitivno!
i naši "proizvođači" furaju masline iz grčke i španjolske (jer ih kod nas valjda nema), a pakiraju kod nas, pa je to kao hrvatsko
...kupim bogaloove čizme (froddo ivančica), a u njima piše made in italy...
i tak masa je primjera
....ali opet je to sve daleko od afrike i kine i sklapanja za 25 lipa...
bar za to sklapanje i pakiranje je netko kod nas platio poreze i doprinose nekome, a ne samo carinu za uvoz - valjda, hm, nikad nećemo saznati  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam zadnji put, ali ne zbog bojkota, nego zbog cijene, kušial K plus instant kavu i moram rpiznati da meni i nije neka velika razlika...Hm.
Ali eto, još jedan prozivod za koji sam zaboravila da ga koristim a njihov je je Fitness...Hm, za to još nisam našla zamjenu, baš mi je nekako specifičan.

----------


## apricot

> Ali eto, još jedan prozivod za koji sam zaboravila da ga koristim a njihov je je Fitness...Hm, za to još nisam našla zamjenu, baš mi je nekako specifičan.


eto, to je dokaz koliko nas reklame natjeraju na nešto.
mi rijetko i palimo TV, ali znam za tu reklamu: sve nekako prozračno, lijepa i tanka cura koja nakon njihovih muesli s lakoćom zatvara nekad tijesne traperice...

moš si mislit!
i još im daju naziv takav da žene valjda misle kako je pojesti zdjelicu toga, isto kao i otrčati krug po Maksimiru.

nisam uzela u ruke i pročitala sastav, ali se kladim da ima gomila šećera ili umjetnih zaslađivača i tko zna čega još ne.

a doma se daju napraviti puno jeftinije i zdravije.

----------


## ana.m

*Apri* ma naravo da to ne mislim, ne padam na reklame i tako naivna nisam, ali sam ih jednom prilikom probala i jako su mi se svidjele. Naime, ne volim sve one silne mussle sa svim i svačim unutra, pa moram trijebiti one dijelove kaj mi se ne sviđaju. A ove toga nemaju i zato su mi dobre. Ima u lidlu nešto slično, još i finije ali ima manu a to je hrpa pretvrdih grožđica koje ja ond amoram vadii van, a to mi se neda. 
Btw, da je reklama istinita ja bih bila kao twiggy!  :Razz:

----------


## apricot

nisi shvatila.
znam ja da ti ne misliš kako ćeš od njihovih pahuljica biti mršavija, ali si ih kupila
a ne neke druge

----------


## ana.m

> nisi shvatila.
> znam ja da ti ne misliš kako ćeš od njihovih pahuljica biti mršavija, ali si ih kupila
> a ne neke druge


Da to je točno, ali nisam ih kupila zbog reklame neg zato kaj su mi fine. Ali si me zainteresirala...kakve su te domaće? Kaj se to može onda s jogurtom njupati?

----------


## spajalica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66492-N...og-recepta-%29

----------


## apricot

> Da to je točno, ali nisam ih kupila zbog reklame neg zato kaj su mi fine.


pa kako si znala da su fine?
po kutiji u dućanu?

----------


## Stijena

i gle čuda, ovaj topic je postao vrlo konstruktivan  :Smile: 
svi se mi pitamo koja nam je alternativa, a onda ispadne da ih je masa

----------


## sirius

> Zato ja pijem Sungu


i ja isto. Jednim udracem dvije muhe:i svijet i moj novčanik (sreća da mi nepce nije tako osjetljivo  :Grin:  )

----------


## cvijeta73

nisam ništa strašno napisala ni pobrisala, nego sam stavila neki link koji nije funkcionirao, a onda morala hitno izaći iz ureda  :Rolling Eyes: 
enivej, izvinte na praznom postu!

on topik, imam dobru i lošu vijest. loša vijest je da potpisujem krumpirić i sladju i ne vjerujem u ove globalne bojkote i prosvjede. ne kažem da bi se drugi trebali tako osjećati, ali osobno, dok živim kako živim, ne osjećam se dobro kad prosvjedujem protiv n.estlea il globalnog kapitalizma  :Undecided: . al nebitno, to je moj subjektivni osjećaj.

dobra vijest je da možete biti mirni što se mene i dotične kompanije tiče, na meni ne zarađuju gotovo pa ništa. ne volim instant kavu (imam ju samo za goste i za one dane kad nemam doma nit mlijeka nit šećera pa onaj capuccino), ne volim te pahuljice, ne volim njihove čokolade, ne volim majonezu, ništa ne volim  :Grin: 

odnedavno, ne kupujem niti ono što sam redovno kupovala s te liste, a to je maskara od lancoma. eh, da je bar radi bojkota, bolje zvuči od pravog razloga - krize i recesije u obiteljskom budgetu  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Pazi, i Maybelline je njihov

----------


## ana.m

> pa kako si znala da su fine?
> po kutiji u dućanu?


Napisala sam da sam ih probala. Od jedne kolegice s posla. Ono, imala je i ja probala.  :Wink:

----------


## Ripcord

> pa kako si znala da su fine?
> po kutiji u dućanu?


Ja sam recimo fakat se nakupovala svakojakih instant kava i isprobavala sve i svašta i jeftino i ovakvo i onakvo (eventualno bi se na Jacobs s vremenom MOŽDA mogla navući, ali je skuplji, pa mi ne paše), ali na kraju sam, koliko god mi je bilo bed, bacila hrpu toga, jer mi je jednostavno bilo odbojno i nisam se mogla prisilit to pit. A živim maltene na kofeinski pogonu.

Jednostavno mi paše. A drugo ne. I to je to.

----------


## SikaPika

> eto, to je dokaz koliko nas reklame natjeraju na nešto.
> mi rijetko i palimo TV, ali znam za tu reklamu: sve nekako prozračno, lijepa i tanka cura koja nakon njihovih muesli s lakoćom zatvara nekad tijesne traperice...
> 
> moš si mislit!
> i još im daju naziv takav da žene valjda misle kako je pojesti zdjelicu toga, isto kao i otrčati krug po Maksimiru.
> 
> nisam uzela u ruke i pročitala sastav, ali se kladim da ima gomila šećera ili umjetnih zaslađivača i tko zna čega još ne.
> 
> a doma se daju napraviti puno jeftinije i zdravije.


slažem se
tako je i sa većinom druge "hrane" ili kako bi Davor rekao, pseudo hrane
ja kupujem osnove i onda sve pravim kod kuće - mueslle, kolače, kekse, grickalice, zimnicu... a i jela koja kuham imaju samo i jedino osnovne namirnice (ništa vegeta, kocke, margarini...)

----------


## SikaPika

ja ne nađem taj potpis

vidiš, *Cvijeto*,  meni je baš fora bojkotirati cijeli svijet ako treba
znam da svijet od toga nema ništa, ali se ja bolje osjećam
eh, al' tko zna kako ću razmišljati kad dođem u tvoje godine  :Wink: 
šalim se, naravno :Heart:

----------


## Mima

Bojkotiranje uglavnom i služi tome da se ljudi bolje osjećaju (problem je kad se počnu osjećati bolji)

----------


## BusyBee

http://www.phdinparenting.com/2010/1...s-my-response/

----------


## (maša)

Ne bojkotiram jer ni inače ne kupujem ništa njihovo.
Neznam zašto ali njihovi proizvode nas uopće ne privlače. Jedanput smo kupili Tomy majonezu al nam nije sjela.
Imam doma njihovu kavu jer sam dobila i ostavila za goste (mi ne pijemo instant kavu).
U bircu povremeno popijem nes, ne pitam tko je proizvođač.
NIsam znala da su i u kozmetičkoj industriji..

----------


## anchie76

Bojkotiram koliko mogu.. smeće su očajno.  To što su napravili u africi djeci i mamama uvaljujući im svoje mlijeko u doktorskim kutama, ja preko toga ne mogu.  To je too much za mene. Jesu sve korporacije smeće, ali granica ipak negdje mora postojati.

Ne kupujemo njihove proizvode.. prešaltali smo se na Franck gold ili jacobs.  I zaista, nakon što piješ drugu kavu neko vrijeme uvidiš da je nes koma okusom, totalno je kisela  :Undecided: 

Ako ću već ostaviti svoje novce nekome, onda ću ih ostaviti najradije lokalnim proizvođačima.  Ja imam taj izbor i zašto da ga ignoriram.. to je jedino čime ja kao kupac mogu utjecati na išta.

----------


## Sirius Black

Ne bojkotiram ništa, moja cura već godinu i pol pije *** od (kršitelj koda)a, i planiram joj ga davat do dvije godine. To je mlijeko koje je (samo prvi dan) pila u rodilištu i nisam ni razmišljala o drugom kad joj je trebalo ad. mlijeko, a kasnije nismo htjeli mijenjati jer joj paše. Ostale proizvode ne kupujemo, jer uglavnom kupujemo domaće.

----------


## Gabrielle

Ne znam je li netko već stavio ovaj link na prethodnim stranicama, nemam sada vremena čitati, pa evo ovdje za sve koji bojkotiraju - nevjerojatno je što sve zapravo n.e.s.t.le posjeduje: http://www.jutarnji.hr/iluzija-izbor...jete-/1024607/

----------


## SikaPika

strašno
zapravo sam jako sretna kad vidim da ništa od tih stvari ne kupujem
ono, možda colu kad nam u goste dolazi netko tko voli piti colu i sl.
sve drugo - nula bodova

----------

